# Box Joint Jig Comparison - Rockler & Incra



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with these two jigs:
- Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig
- Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig

They both sell for $69.99 (with the Rockler on sale--normally $89.99). The Incra looks to be more flexible, but what can one get from just pictures, lol?

Any help wouild be apprciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.rockler.com/m/product.cfm?page=11494


http://www.rockler.com/m/product.cfm?page=21338

I have the Rockler jig and have no complaints.

The only trouble I had was mounting it on my table using the hardware provided. 

Once I figured that out it works like a champ.

I'll post pictures of my mounting solution as soon as I've finished breakfast.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the increase box joint jig. I have been able to set it up and use it a couple of times I really like it. It works well and easy to use.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Incra jig. Sorry about typo


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Holy cow my shop is cold!

Let's see if I can do this with frozlen flinglers.

This photo is off the Rockler page. Note the included hardware.











That mounting method didn't work for me sooo...


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

App crash. Another try.






















No big deal.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rlbtn4171 said:


> I have the increase box joint jig.


So you have frozlen flingers too?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is the only video I could find of Rockler jig.

Advance play to 3 min 15 sec


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Incra jig:

"Easily create joints such as dovetails, box and double dovetails with precision" 

THE ROCKLER JIG WILL NOT DO DOVETAILS
___________________

"Comes with FREE 1-hour instructional DVD and joint-making templates ($19.99 Value) "
____________________

"Fence, stop block and right angle fixture package sold separately."

Incra Jig, Fence, Stop Block & Right Angle Fixture Combo Package Item #: 22221

In Stock Online Only

$132.98 Each


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Incra Jig*



Rlbtn4171 said:


> I have the increase box joint jig. I have been able to set it up and use it a couple of times I really like it. It works well and easy to use.


Did you get the fence that's made for it (Cost ~$60), or just the jig?

Thanks!


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a little late into this thread but Incra also has the Ibox jig. It's getting rave reviews out in the wild and, especially, on another forum where the inventor resides. He may reside here as well, I've never looked for him. It's a little more expensive than the box jigs mentioned above. http://www.incra.com/product_rtf_ibox.html if you are a member of woodnet as well as here, you can get a 15% discount and free shipping from Hartville tool...

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/5844/table-saw-jigs

I am not meaning to hijack this thread, just thought everyone may want to see what else is out there...

Now, for a homemade one, a friend of mine, Lee, has plans for one that, supposedly, works very well, it's called Lynn's jig... http://www.leestyron.com/lynnjig.php

Lee is also the inventor and manufacturer of the Shark Guard. That is an excellent DC/splitter for the TS... http://www.thesharkguard.com/

I hope this helps, sorry for the off-topic references...

Paul


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

you're welcome Capwood


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Paul, 

The Incra 6252 is Cadillac box joint Jig for a TS.

Its solidly constructed, has excellent work piece clamping and a blade guard. plus you really can't beat Incra precision.



If I had known about this jig when I bought the Rockler jig I would have saved for it and waited.

Now I need to adapt my Rockler jig to accept a plexi shield.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

you're welcome jharris. I was not aware that the I-Box actually had a numerical designation. Yes, I am about to pull the trigger on it as well. I've talked to the inventor many times and read all the threads about it over on woodnet. It's a hit with that crowd and others. There are a few limitations to the Incra I-box, but not many. They are discussing workarounds, often, over there. It's the one I want!

Adapting the Rockler should not be too much trouble. Or, you could sell it and get the Incra


----------



## winsmash (Sep 15, 2010)

*Incra rules*

I'm pretty much a novice. I have a small shop with a delta contractors ts, DeWalt miter saw, and tada the INCRA IBOX
really cool.
After 2 tries, (they should tell you it's going to to take forever to setup and start making perfect box joints), I made the perfect box with box joints.
Can you believe it took me almost TWO tries to get a perfect joint. TWO !!!
I mean I almost wasted 2 pieces of wood because I didn't feel I need to read or watch ALL the instructions.
If you didn't catch all the sarcasm, the INCRA IBOX kicks ass !!!!

My Second try is a Jewelry Box I'm making for my wife. Will post pics as soon as finished.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

winsmash said:


> I'm pretty much a novice. I have a small shop with a delta contractors ts, DeWalt miter saw, and tada the INCRA IBOX
> really cool.
> After 2 tries, (they should tell you it's going to to take forever to setup and start making perfect box joints), I made the perfect box with box joints.
> Can you believe it took me almost TWO tries to get a perfect joint. TWO !!!
> ...


If you ever have any questions on the I-Box, PM me and I can give you info about how to get in touch with the inventor. He's a nice guy and answers questions as well as gives mini tutorials...

Paul


----------

